# Turtle-Aufgabe gegen Bezahlung



## lost (7. Sep 2011)

Wer kann für mich eine Uni-Aufgabe machen. Ich möchte sie hier jetzt nicht Online stellen, da ich das ja eigentlich selber machen sollte.
Es ist eine Turtle-Aufgabe und muss bis morgen um 9 Uhr frühs fertig sein. Also wer kann für 25€ eine Nacht Opfern?? Das Geld wird per Paypal überwiesen, wenn die Aufgabe vom Uni-System akzeptiert wird.

Wenn jemand einverstanden ist, schick ich sie der Person per Mail.

Kommentare, wie mach es doch selber oder du hättest dich früher darum kümmern sollen brauche ich nicht.


----------



## 0x7F800000 (8. Sep 2011)

lost hat gesagt.:


> Also wer kann für *25€* eine Nacht Opfern??


----------



## faetzminator (8. Sep 2011)

:autsch::toll:


----------



## Gast2 (8. Sep 2011)

Da verdien ich ja mehr Geld in der Zeit in der ich bei mir auf der Arbeit aufs Klo gehe. 

Und das noch nichtmal fürs große Geschäft ...


----------



## Jens81 (8. Sep 2011)

kappesf hat gesagt.:


> Da verdien ich ja mehr Geld in der Zeit in der ich bei mir auf der Arbeit aufs Klo gehe.
> 
> Und das noch nichtmal fürs große Geschäft ...



:toll:


----------



## 0x7F800000 (8. Sep 2011)

kappesf hat gesagt.:


> Da verdien ich ja mehr Geld in der Zeit in der ich bei mir auf der Arbeit aufs Klo gehe.



Da müsstest du bei einem Stundenlohn von 80 euro immer noch rund 19 Minuten das kleine Geschäft erledigen... Was treibst du denn da so lange? :joke:


----------



## Gast2 (8. Sep 2011)

0x7F800000 hat gesagt.:


> Da müsstest du bei einem Stundenlohn von 80 euro immer noch rund 19 Minuten das kleine Geschäft erledigen... Was treibst du denn da so lange? :joke:



Wer sagt, dass ich nur 80€ bekomme :bae:


----------



## 0x7F800000 (8. Sep 2011)

kappesf hat gesagt.:


> Wer sagt, dass ich nur 80€ bekomme :bae:


Die Tatsache, dass Du dich in Java-Foren rumtreibst, statt auf deiner Jacht im Mittelmeer abzuhängen und Cocktails zu trinken, oder mit besten Raketenwissenschaftlern über die Zukunft der Robotik zu entscheiden, spricht zumindest nicht dafür, dass du 800 euro pro stunde kriegst, um diese Rechnung realistisch zu machen  Ich kann es also alleine daraus ablesen, dass du in einem hausaufgaben-Java-Forum bist


----------

